# NorCal GTG/MECA 2X SQ Only - May 22, 2016 - Concord, California



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Where:*
Concord Car Stereo & Tint
1775 Concord Ave.
Concord, CA 94520

*When:*
Sunday, May 22, 2016 - 10am - ?

Flyer to come

Facebook event invite here: https://www.facebook.com/events/1222365054459687/

*Who's in?*


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscribed.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Another I won't be able to attend. 

I'm sure it will be a great event.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's the flyer.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

One week to go, come on out!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I should be there


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

sure, why not.


----------



## chucko58 (Feb 7, 2015)

Definitely maybe.


----------



## mcnaugcl (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll be there as well.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Yay another one in the north bay area I can attend!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome guys, looks like it'll be another great turn out! Looking forward to seeing everyone Sunday...3 days to go!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like another good event in the making that I can't make. Work from 5-1:30, sign papers to close on my house at 2:30, and now I guess a graduation to attend after that.

Have fun guys.


----------



## b2okane (Sep 23, 2009)

success with the event richard,.. this is ken from indonesia.
we are very looking forward to do some meca event in here,, really can't wait
but need to prepare some of the things first


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Looks like another good event in the making that I can't make. Work from 5-1:30, sign papers to close on my house at 2:30, and now I guess a graduation to attend after that.
> 
> Have fun guys.






b2okane said:


> success with the event richard,.. this is ken from indonesia.
> we are very looking forward to do some meca event in here,, really can't wait
> but need to prepare some of the things first



Thanks guys. Look forward to seeing you soon!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Scores posted. Pics coming...

http://mecaevents.azurewebsites.net/#/results/2032


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Pics posted:

https://www.facebook.com/events/1222365054459687/?active_tab=posts

Thanks to everyone for coming out, both spectators and competitors! Special thanks to Concord Car Stereo & Tint for hosting, sponsoring, and the great food!

Next MECA CA event is in San Jose, CA as part of Hot Import Nights.

DIYMA thread here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...76778-meca-hot-import-nights-san-jose-ca.html


----------

